# I am gonna do it!



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

After becoming infuriated with regular pressure washing techniques (read unprofessional damage causing etc etc) I am going to get set up for downstreaming/soft washing.

I have a 6x10 trailer that I want to outfit with a couple 60 gallon barrels, a pump that can move at least 4GPM and a 200 foot hose real with pressure hose. As well as have it set up to bring in the proper chemicals.

Basically I want to both switch over all my washing into the proper lower pressure high volume technique, and perhaps even start up that side of my business.

I know there is tons of info in threads here, as well as a few people I have spoken too over PM in the last couple years so thanks for that!

Upon researching this stuff in my area there are only a couple contractors that do it, and NO painting contractors. 

So time to start tracking down, sourcing and putting together.

I feel that I SHOULD be able to sell this kind of washing service for every house I have ever painted and continue to paint. Why wouldn't someone want to protect their paint job with a washing technique that is not that damaging!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Because there are guys (2 drunks & a pressure washer) who will wash a whole house for $150,clean a driveway for $40 & clean a 3,000 sqft barrel tile roof for $350.. in Florida!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Because there are guys (2 drunks & a pressure washer) who will wash a whole house for $150,clean a driveway for $40 & clean a 3,000 sqft barrel tile roof for $350.. in Florida!


That's crazy!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Crazy but true. There is an add running for several months now in The Home Mag for any roof 2,500 sqft or less $250 with a free house wash or driveway cleaning!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Because there are guys (2 drunks & a pressure washer) who will wash a whole house for $150,clean a driveway for $40 & clean a 3,000 sqft barrel tile roof for $350.. in Florida!


sounds like s few painters I know


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The guys down in Florida up to North Carolina are making money in multi unit or commercial. The residential rates I hear about down there are insane. I wouldn't be in this business down south. Just the front roof and house up here average $1,300+. Even compensating for the higher cost of living in my area, that's good money for 4-5 hrs work and under $300 in overhead and direct costs.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Coby...I couldn't find a pressure washing company to do this for me this summer. There are basically one or two 'decent' companies in town. Definitely room for competition.


----------



## gbpainting (Oct 3, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> sounds like s few painters I know


I hate does cheap bastard that's why I prefer to stay home some times and do such a job for this price


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

$150 bucks for a days work...

Many would jump on that. Perhaps not as much if they realized the overhead they were paying.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

I can wash a 2000 square foot vinyl house and a 4 car driveway in two hours. I downstream. So 150.00 and 10.00 per parking spot....190.00 for two hours is good for me. That's job time without drive time. I'm in NC and the prices are lower here, but there are whole neighborhoods that are green and need washing. Supply and demand foster steep low ball competition. That's when running a professional service and maintaining an image customers can trust out sells the low ballers every time.


----------



## Acerv513513 (Jul 24, 2016)

Pro Pressure Washing said:


> I can wash a 2000 square foot vinyl house and a 4 car driveway in two hours. I downstream. So 150.00 and 10.00 per parking spot....190.00 for two hours is good for me. That's job time without drive time. I'm in NC and the prices are lower here, but there are whole neighborhoods that are green and need washing. Supply and demand foster steep low ball competition. That's when running a professional service and maintaining an image customers can trust out sells the low ballers every time.


I live in Charlotte area and that's right around the price I charge


----------



## Acerv513513 (Jul 24, 2016)

I charge 200 for a home size 1200 square feet and about 159 for basic driveway walk way I usually do about 2 house wash 1 drive way a day


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Dunbar - ME tooo liky the downstream I've seen on you Gubes Looks very good when done with algae and mildew remover first then the rinse *** and all done from the ground as I see in the videos. Could speak in person since I'm in Van Too !!


----------

